# 2013 Altima trunk problem



## brandonstclair20 (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a 2013 Nissan Altima and for a while occasionally the trunk would not open from the outside, so I would have to let down the seat and open it from the inside. Now it has gotten to where I cannot open the trunk from the outside. I have to crawl in the trunk every single time I want to open it. I can hear the latch click like it's trying to open but it just doesn't open. I've checked the valet lock and that's not the problem. Does anyone know what could be wrong? 
Here are a couple pictures of the latch assembly. Do you see anything wrong with it? Thanks 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samw369 (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you tried to clean and add some lubricant?


----------



## brandonstclair20 (Aug 17, 2016)

I've tried with no luck. I am going to look at the latch assembly and check all the cables 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samw369 (Jan 31, 2017)

It looks dirty. How did it get so dirty? Maybe it's just dirt or rust jammed the parts. I don't think the cable can be broken easily.


----------



## brandonstclair20 (Aug 17, 2016)

samw369 said:


> It looks dirty. How did it get so dirty? Maybe it's just dirt or rust jammed the parts. I don't think the cable can be broken easily.




I haul lots of junk in my car. Stuff from estate sales and junk yards etc. I will try cleaning it some more. I am very busy during the week. I will work on it this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiddlerere (Feb 16, 2017)

Can you replace it? Is there a way to get the lock off or lock is welded?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

brandonstclair20 said:


> I've tried with no luck. I am going to look at the latch assembly and check all the cables


The trunk lid striker which is at the bottom of the trunk opening may be loose or needs adjustment. Remove the bottom kick plate and you'll see two adjusting bolts.


----------



## brandonstclair20 (Aug 17, 2016)

rogoman said:


> The trunk lid striker which is at the bottom of the trunk opening may be loose or needs adjustment. Remove the bottom kick plate and you'll see two adjusting bolts.




I will check that. It has started working by itself for now. That does sounds likely. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

